# Beware banks!



## PhilinYuma (Apr 19, 2010)

I think that this may me the most non-mantid related topic since the Toyota thread, but it might help a member down the line. I have a "junk account" that I usually use for shopping. I draw on it from a debit card. My son has access to it too, and we never have any problems. This morning it was standing at about $1500 and I made maybe $100 of purchases on it today. Unknown to me, David accidentally deposited $3,500 to it this morning. Obviously there was no need to mention it since he withdrew it and put it in another account. BUT, the bank did not post the deposit until late this evening, but they posted the withdrawal right away, placing the account in the red. It was a Sunday, so i did not have the embarrassment of having the card refused or of fighting with the bank over "insufficient funds" charges. So remember, those smiling folks who greet you by your first name at your local bank are not your friends; they will cheat you if they can.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2010)

They sure will. I do my business with credit unions and can say that I have had no issues.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2010)

Makes you sick doesn't it! Last week I needed fuel, so I used my debit card, not realizing I missed posting a 19.25 dollar check and the 20.00 in gas for a few minutes I used it cost me 34.00 more, so my less than ten gallons cost me 54.00!


----------



## piroxi (Apr 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Makes you sick doesn't it! Last week I needed fuel, so I used my debit card, not realizing I missed posting a 19.25 dollar check and the 20.00 in gas for a few minutes I used it cost me 34.00 more, so my less than ten gallons cost me 54.00!


Hmmmmm? &lt;_&lt; 

The price here in Germany for one liter is about 1.35 Euro.

One US gallon is about 3.78 liters.

So in Germany you have to pay for 37 liters 50 Euro that is about 67 USD.

AAAAAAAh - :2guns: They are all robbers here, bandits

I know doesnt help you really


----------

